# 5D Mark III quick control dial not responding occasionally



## Turbocharged (Mar 19, 2012)

5D III sales started 3 days ago in my area, i have got it for two days and found a problem.

Sometimes when I play back the photos I took, the quick control dial on the back of the camera body will stop responding (meaning I could not browse to the previous/next photo) after I use zoom function (using magnification button and the main dial next to the shutter).

It doesnt seem to be a hardware issue since I can press play back button twice to exit and start playback function again, and then the dial will work just fine.

And it never happened if I simply browse through pictures without zooming in. and it has no problem performing other tasks so far (adjusting in M mode, selecting focus point etc.) It doesn't happen every time I use zoom function, it happens rather randomly.

has anyone encountered the same issue? hopefully it's a firmware problem and going to be corrected soon.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Turbocharged (and welcome to these forums).

I have a Canon 7D, and I have the same experience as you state with your new 5DmkIII (That is, after zooming in to review a photo, the quick control wheel on the back of the camera body does not move to the next photo).

However this is NOT a 'problem' I believe, but a built in function of the camera/s. So when one zooms in, the joystick can be used to move the 'zoomed in' part around, but the quick control wheel will only move to the next photo when you are viewing the full photo (or from memory, a page of 'multiple photos' (eg 4 photo thumbnails, or 9 photo thumbnails).

When you say that it doesn't happen every time, I think you need to 'zoom back out' to 100% (rather '1 full image displayed on the screen') to progress to the next one. That's my thought....

I hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## Turbocharged (Mar 19, 2012)

pj1974 said:


> Hi Turbocharged (and welcome to these forums).
> 
> I have a Canon 7D, and I have the same experience as you state with your new 5DmkIII (That is, after zooming in to review a photo, the quick control wheel on the back of the camera body does not move to the next photo).
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul. when the QCD works, it does allow me to move to the previous/next photo while zoom in, it helps to compare the details on different pictures, i didn't have to zoom out to full picture or thumbnails view. 

I still think it's a software bug, I'm use to the control of 5D II, that is, press AEL and AF select button to zoom in and out, so instead of using the main dial to zoom, i often press the wrong button, maybe that triggers it, i'll try to find out the pattern if there is one... 

i have been reading on these forums for sometime, but never participated because of my poor english...


----------



## Turbocharged (Mar 19, 2012)

I have found the conditions that triggers and reproduce the problem I've mentioned:

1. LCD will display the photo for 2 seconds by default, leave this setting at default
2. Make sure there is one or more photo in your SD/CF card
3. Take a photo, press the “magnify/reduce” button immediately after the LCD start to display the picture just taken
4. Follow by turning the “main dial” (next to shutter) and do some zoom in and zoom out
5. Try to turn the Quick Control Dial at the back to browse to previous/next photo, this is when the QCD stops responding

anyone who can get hold of a 5D3 now, please help me to verify the bug, i have emailed Canon tech support, i'll let you guys know their answers.


----------



## sach100 (Mar 19, 2012)

if i understand your problem correctly then you will be able to browse to the previous/next photo only after you press the "play" button and not while shooting (Step 3). I don't remember trying this specifically, but i think this is how it works on my 7d. 

Does this problem occur when your browsing photos *after* pressing the play button?


----------



## Turbocharged (Mar 19, 2012)

sach100 said:


> if i understand your problem correctly then you will be able to browse to the previous/next photo only after you press the "play" button and not while shooting (Step 3). I don't remember trying this specifically, but i think this is how it works on my 7d.
> 
> Does this problem occur when your browsing photos *after* pressing the play button?



no, it only occurs with given condition, never had a problem if i simply turn on the camera and browse through or press play/magnify button after the 2 second preview, and the QCD functions fine when performing other tasks such as setting aperture in M mode, or browse menus or select AF pts.


----------



## MasterJul (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello,

IMHO, it's not a bug. Actually, it's an improved feature from the 5D Mark II.

When the picture is displayed just after shooting, it's the quick review mode. You can zoom in the picture (something that wasn't available on Mark II), but you're stuck with this picture because you chose to "freeze" the quick review by using the zoom feature.

So it's not related to the abitlity to zoom in quick review mode. Just try to use the QCD while the picture is displayed just after shooting. I guess nothing will happen.

If you want to browse through all your pictures, you must push the "Play" button and then, freely browse backward and forward, with or without zoom.


----------



## t.linn (Mar 19, 2012)

Turbocharged said:


> 3. Take a photo, press the “magnify/reduce” button immediately after the LCD start to display the picture just taken



My recollection is consistent with the other posters. If I'm looking at the automatic 2 second review of an image on the back of my 5D2, I can't do anything with it (magnify) nor can I move to another image. I have to enter the "play" mode. If you can now magnify the review image immediately after shooting then that is improved functionality compared to the 5D2.


----------



## Turbocharged (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess t.linn and MasterJul is right.

this is probably an improvement from 5D2. the reason I can't scroll to the "previous/next" image is because there isn't one, the displayed image is from buffer instead of CF card.

"problem" solved...


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 20, 2012)

Turbocharged said:


> 5D III sales started 3 days ago in my area, i have got it for two days and found a problem.



What area are you in?


----------

